# Edwards on the Anti-Christ



## JOwen (Jan 10, 2007)

"It is alleged against the Church of Rome being Antichrist-say they, how can he be Antichrist that professes Christ? To that it may be answered, that he is a great deal the more Antichrist for that, for he is a [great] deal the worse for it; and the worse he is, surely the more anti-Christ, against Christ. Now certainly, those wickednesses that are professed, est[ablished] and commanded by that church are much the worse for their profession of Christ, for their professing the fundamental articles of the Christian faith. They ever deny Christ, in being so contrary to him. So that now they are much more against Christ, because they profess him, than it is possible for any of those that do not profess Christ to be; more anti-Christ than it is possible for a heathenish, Jewish, or Mahometan church to be." (From _The Works of Jonathan Edward Online_).


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 10, 2007)

Excellent quote, and Edwards really makes it clear that the worst apostasy of this sort would indeed come from a professing "church" (be it Rome or ultimately somewhere else - still figuring this issue out). 

This sort of reminds me of the idea of "Christian Privilege" from the "Saddam is in Hell" thread awhile back. It is far worse to distort the truth in a church claiming to be Christian than it is to propogate non-Christian doctrines when one has no knowledge of Christian ones.

Both are damnable errors, but the former is certainly the more egregious and noxious of the two.


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 11, 2007)

Matthew 24:4 - 5 And Jesus answered and said unto them, Take heed that no man deceive you. 5For many shall come in my name, saying, I am Christ; and shall deceive many. 

I remember someone pointing something interesting out to me years ago about this passage. I think this verse is saying not that there are those who will claim to be themselves Christ, (though the Pope certainly claims to be in Christ's stead) but rather that they don't deny that Jesus is the Christ and still deceive many. The church of Rome certainly claims that Jesus is Christ and yet deceives many! They say He's Christ, but deny His finished work! 

Just a thought...any thoughts?


----------

